# Directory /usr/ports empty



## Don Lazov (Feb 13, 2017)

I have seen some postings that say to do such commands as:

`cd /usr/ports/www/chromium/ && make install clean`

When I looking in my /usr/ports/ directory (via a terminal) it's empty. How do I download packages to this directory?

New to FreeBSD/PC-BSD and trying to grok some of these concepts.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

Handbook: 4.5. Using the Ports Collection


----------

